# Car won't shut down



## Gtimart (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi. I'm trying to shut my car down so I can install the OBD2 cable I bought. When I follow the instructions (leave rear doors open, shut down with hand through front window, don't touch anything etc...), I wait for 10 or more minutes and I don't hear any clack. I can always hear some kind of pump running in front, it never stops. Coming back into the car, as soon as I touch the brake pedal the screen lights up. It has not shut down.
I tried disconnecting bluetooth on my phone. I tried setting teslafi to stop polling. Nothing changes it. Does anyone have another idea?
I have a 2020 model 3. I live in Quebec City so it's cold. I'm doing this in a garage that's between 10-15 degrees celcius. I don't yet know the battery temp as the cable isn't plugged 😃
Thanks!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Have you tried to "power off" under safety and security on the in car screen?


----------



## Gtimart (Dec 22, 2019)

Yeah that's what I did, power off.


----------



## radlaw (Oct 20, 2018)

I know this is off topic; but why would you want to install OBD2?


----------



## Gtimart (Dec 22, 2019)

radlaw said:


> I know this is off topic; but why would you want to install OBD2?


See the posts about scanmytesla ...


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Touching the brake will always wake the car up as long as the 12 volt battery is hooked up.

If you're trying to interrupt the diagnostic connector under the rear of the console to add an OBD2 connector, you can actually do that with the car powered, but not "started". It's low voltage, and doesn't seem to care about being unplugged and re-plugged (I installed an energy monitor to get electricity rebates that way).

If you're cutting into wiring harnesses, though, it's always recommended to disconnect the 12 volt battery entirely.


----------



## Gtimart (Dec 22, 2019)

Never mind, it worked. Well, I'm not sure the car completely powered off but this time I did hear the clack from the battery connection area. I was able to install the cable without causing any error. Thanks.


----------



## Gtimart (Dec 22, 2019)

JasonF, what I meant is that as soon as I touched the brake, the screen was in the "ready" state. No bootup sequence or delay. To me that meant the car had not shut down.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Gtimart said:


> JasonF, what I meant is that as soon as I touched the brake, the screen was in the "ready" state. No bootup sequence or delay. To me that meant the car had not shut down.


The last time Tesla service had me do a full shutdown, there was a long delay of what seemed like nothing before the car actually shut down. The clue to when it actually shuts down is very subtle - listen for the quiet whir of the HVAC vents closing.


----------



## radlaw (Oct 20, 2018)

Gtimart said:


> See the posts about scanmytesla ...


Seems like useless overkill.


----------



## DanSz (Feb 1, 2019)

radlaw said:


> Seems like useless overkill.


Some people like to see "all the data" for extra info for tracking and other purpose and.

Others like to treat it like a car to drive and enjoy it without all of the naus.

To each his own!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

DanSz said:


> Some people like to see "all the data" for extra info for tracking and other purpose and.
> 
> Others like to treat it like a car to drive and enjoy it without all of the naus.
> 
> To each his own!


My biggest frustration with ScanMyTesla is it is missing so much data... 

As for the shut down, as others have said, no need to shut anything down when yanking the rear console connector. Just do it when you are parked.


----------



## Gtimart (Dec 22, 2019)

JWardell said:


> My biggest frustration with ScanMyTesla is it is missing so much data...
> 
> As for the shut down, as others have said, no need to shut anything down when yanking the rear console connector. Just do it when you are parked.


Thanks! I've installed my cable successfully today. Compared to no data, scanmytesla looks great 😃 I'm happy there are people like you decrypting everything. Continue your good work!


----------



## DanSz (Feb 1, 2019)

My bad eyes keep seeing “scam My Tesla”.


----------

